# طز !!!!! ما معناها ؟



## قلم حر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

مامعنى كلمة طز( أو : طظ ).... ؟ 
أعرف أن العنوان غريب ويثير السخريه لدى البعض منكم ولكن عندما تسأل اي شخص عن معنى كلمة طز 
فما هي الاجابه المتوقعه ؟ 
أكيد الجواب سوف يكون إنه عدم المبالاه صح ؟؟ 
خطأ
كلمة طز لها معنى آخر بعيد عن عدم المبالاه وهو: أن (طز ) كلمه عثمانيه قديمه معناها (ملح)!! 
(( أصل الكلمه)) 
أن هذه الكلمه عندما كان الأتراك يسيطرون على العرب في مراكز التفتيش .كان العرب يذهبون لمبادلةالقمح بالملح .. فعندما يمر العربي خلال بوابة العسكري التركي وهو يحمل اكياس الملح يشير إليه التركي بيده إيذانا بالدخول ودونما إكتراث بقول(طز) (طز) (طز) فيجيب العربي (طز) بمعنى إنه فقط ملح أي لا شئ ممنوع أو ذا قيمه فيدخل دون تفتيش .
تخيلوا معي لو أن أحدا من الرجال قال لزوجته بأن اكلها كله (طز)!!!!!

عندها فلينتظر الصحن الملئ بالطز ان يطز على رأسه ... هههههههههه
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
منقووووووووووووووووول .


----------



## rivo_vovo (19 ديسمبر 2006)

انا كمان اعرف معناها بس بالانجليزى 
اكتبها لكم؟؟؟؟

و مرسى على المعلومات


----------



## قلم حر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

eva_2006 قال:


> انا كمان اعرف معناها بس بالانجليزى
> اكتبها لكم؟؟؟؟
> يا ريت ......أظنها من ( salary ) ....بس مش متأكد !
> يا بتأكدي معلوماتنا .....يا بتزيديها ..............و على الجهتين .....منتظرينك
> ...


شكرا لمرورك ......و لاٍضافتك المنتظره .


----------



## بيترالخواجة (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومة يا سمردالى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*



			تخيلوا معي لو أن أحدا من الرجال قال لزوجته بأن اكلها كله (طز)!!!!!

عندها فلينتظر الصحن الملئ بالطز ان يطز على رأسه ... هههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حاجة غريبة أو مرة أعرفها

طيب لية احنا بقينا نقولها بمعنى تانى اى ( العدم مبالاة ) ؟؟​*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*معلومة جميلة جداً *


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالالا بجد جديدة
اول مرة اعرف المعنى دا
ربنا يبارك يا سمردلى​


----------



## ميرنا (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*فعلا شديده بس لو اتقلتلى باقرب حاجه جنمبى وهحدفه بيها*


----------



## قلم حر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

> بيترالخواجةشكرا على المعلومة يا سمردالى


شكرا على مرورك و تشجيعك ......الرب يباركك .


> فراشة مسيحية*إقتباس:
> تخيلوا معي لو أن أحدا من الرجال قال لزوجته بأن اكلها كله (طز)!!!!!
> 
> عندها فلينتظر الصحن الملئ بالطز ان يطز على رأسه ... هههههههههه
> ...


لأننا أصبحنا للأسف ( غير مباليين ) بطبيعتنا ( طبعا بشكل عام ) !
و لا تنسي أن الأصل للكلمه ( تركي ) !
فالتعريب أخذ المعنى المجازي ( عديم القيمه , اللامبالاه , الغير مهم ) .......و ترك المعنى الفعلي !


> جورج شكرى*معلومة جميلة جداً *


شكرا لتشجيعك .....الرب يباركك .


> بنت الفادىهههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لالالالالالالالالالا بجد جديدة
> اول مرة اعرف المعنى دا
> ربنا يبارك يا سمردلى​


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بصراجه :
أنا كنت قريت عنها زمان .......بس ما كونتش متأكد !
من يومين بس اٍتأكدت !
ربنا يوفقك و يحميكي .


> ميرنا*فعلا شديده بس لو اتقلتلى باقرب حاجه جنمبى وهحدفه بيها*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو دا الصح !
ربنا يقويكي و يباركك .


----------



## فادية (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي يا السمردلي على المعلومه الجميله دي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## قلم حر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> ميرسي يا السمردلي على المعلومه الجميله دي
> ربنا يباركك


شكرا لمرورك .
الرب يباركك .


----------



## rivo_vovo (20 ديسمبر 2006)

معنى كلمه طز بس بالانجليزى و الترجمه  تحتيها
toz
it mean that
(t)
take care of your self
(o)
of cours i love you
(z)
zai ma baheb hebeny
so abig toz to every one 


المعنى
طظ
هذه الكلمه تعنى
(t)
خد بالك من نفسك
(o)
انا اكيد بحبك
(z)زى ما بحبك حبنى
لذلك طظ كبيره لكل الناس


----------



## Bino (20 ديسمبر 2006)

أخويه سرمدلى ... اسمحلى اقولك  (( ظز ))
مش المسيح قال انتم ملح الارض
نبقى كلنا طز
ههههههههههه


----------



## Michael (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice*


----------



## قلم حر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

eva_2006 قال:


> معنى كلمه طز بس بالانجليزى و الترجمه تحتيها
> toz
> it mean that
> (t)
> ...


و طظ ليكي كمان ( هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه )
شكرا على تعليقك الجميل .


----------



## rivo_vovo (20 ديسمبر 2006)

العفش يا باشا
اى خدمه


----------



## قلم حر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> أخويه سرمدلى ... اسمحلى اقولك (( ظز ))
> مش المسيح قال انتم ملح الارض
> نبقى كلنا طز
> ههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههه
فكره حلوه .


----------



## قلم حر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice*


ثانكس .


----------



## قلم حر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

eva_2006 قال:


> العفش يا باشا
> اى خدمه


مين قالك أني هعزل ؟


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

eva_2006 قال:


> معنى كلمه طز بس بالانجليزى و الترجمه  تحتيها
> toz
> it mean that
> (t)
> ...


----------



## قلم حر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

> هى كلمه Tozمعناها كدا
> يسلام على المعلومات
> صيحيح اللى يعيش يا ما يشوف


أظن دي فتوى من ايفا .,
لاحظي حرف ( Z) في الشرح .......تم تفسيره باللغه العربيه !


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههه
يعنى اللى يحب يقول لحد حبنى يقول Z
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## قلم حر (21 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
على رأي ايفا بس ( طبعا الكلمه الاٍنجليزيه ) .


----------



## meraaa (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههه معلومه عسل اوى ياسمردلى وجديده كمان شكرا عليها
وبالمعنى بتاع طز اللى قالته ايفا فا toooooooooooooooz ليكم كلكم


----------



## قلم حر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

meraaa قال:


> ههههههههه معلومه عسل اوى ياسمردلى وجديده كمان شكرا عليها
> وبالمعنى بتاع طز اللى قالته ايفا فا toooooooooooooooz ليكم كلكم


شكرا لكي على مرورك و تعليقك .
و كمان tooooooooooooooooooooooooozكبيره جدا لكي ( بتاعة أيفا طبعا ) !


----------



## helena (27 ديسمبر 2006)

معلومه حلوة الله يخليك للمنتدى وتجيب دائما معلومات جديده بااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## THE GALILEAN (27 ديسمبر 2006)

:dntknw:  اول مرة اعرف ان هيك معناها


----------



## stan55 (8 يناير 2007)

معلومة جميلة جداً


----------



## K A T Y (8 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههه

جميلة يا سمردلي

وهو يقدر يقولي طظ علشان اروحه بيت مامته


----------



## loveinya (29 يناير 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxx it cool​


----------



## ابن الفادي (29 يناير 2007)

*هي فعلا معلومة جديدة بالنسبة لي 
شكرا يا سمردلي 

معني كده انه مرشد الاخوان المسلمين 
ميعرفش معناها مع انه المفروض يكون 
ضليع بالغة العربية والا مكنش قــــــــال 
طظ في مصر في حديث صحفي .
 مش دي فضيحة له بما نه عالم دين  *


----------



## قلم حر (31 يناير 2007)

helena قال:


> معلومه حلوة الله يخليك للمنتدى وتجيب دائما معلومات جديده بااااااااااااااااااااااي


شكرا لكي .
ذكرتيني بتقصيري في المواضيع الجديده في المنتدى !!
شكرا للتذكير .
ربنا يوفقك .



LightBlue70 قال:


> :dntknw: اول مرة اعرف ان هيك معناها


أول مره أفيدك بمعلومه :yahoo: .
و سجل يا تاريخ !



stan55 قال:


> معلومة جميلة جداً


ربنا يوفقك ....شكرا لمرورك .



K A T Y قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> جميلة يا سمردلي
> 
> وهو يقدر يقولي طظ علشان اروحه بيت مامته


اللي يسمعك بيصدقك ........بكره ياما نسمع و نشوف !!!
( هههههههههههههههههههه )




loveinya قال:


> thxxxxxxxxxxxxxx it cool​


يو آر ويلكم .
بلس يو .



farid.t.gendy قال:


> *هي فعلا معلومة جديدة بالنسبة لي *
> *شكرا يا سمردلي *
> 
> *معني كده انه مرشد الاخوان المسلمين *
> ...


شكله أخدها بالمعنى المجازي ( شيء عديم الأهميه ) .
ربنا يهديه .
شكرا لتعليقك الجميل .......ربنا يباركك .


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

اية المعلومات الجمدة دي 
ربنا بعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## قلم حر (3 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> اية المعلومات الجمدة دي
> ربنا بعوض تعب محبتك


شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يوفقك .


----------



## jesus mon pere (6 فبراير 2007)

انا شايف انكلمه طز لها معانى كتير
وطز=ملح 
يعنى نقول للبقال 
لو سمحت اعطينى كيس طز


----------



## قلم حر (7 فبراير 2007)

jesus mon pere قال:


> انا شايف انكلمه طز لها معانى كتير
> وطز=ملح
> يعنى نقول للبقال
> لو سمحت اعطينى كيس طز


ممكن ......بس لازم تكون في تركيا !!!
أما عندنا ......فلا تنسى الموضوع الأصلي و أنقل لك منه :


> تخيلوا معي لو أن أحدا من الرجال قال لزوجته بأن اكلها كله (طز)!!!!!
> 
> عندها فلينتظر الصحن الملئ بالطز ان يطز على رأسه ... هههههههههه


شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يوفقك .


----------



## mecho777 (7 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ياسمردلى واحب اقولكانا انت طز الارض


----------



## mars666 (7 فبراير 2007)

طيب اليوم انتم معزومين عندي على طز وسحاوق وكدم 


كلهم كلامات تلركيه لاغديه يمنيه


----------



## قلم حر (7 فبراير 2007)

mecho777 قال:


> شكرا ياسمردلى واحب اقولكانا انت طز الارض


جميله .....ههههههههههه !
و أنت كمان .


----------



## قلم حر (7 فبراير 2007)

mars666 قال:


> طيب اليوم انتم معزومين عندي على طز وسحاوق وكدم
> 
> 
> كلهم كلامات تلركيه لاغديه يمنيه


اٍعتبر العزومه وصلت .
مشكور .


----------

